# Telfair 27 pts and 11 assists



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Who shoulda went in the trade, Rondo or him? Well kidding but still. Rondo hasn't had a statline that big.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rondo doesn't need to try to put up those numbers with the big three on the team.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

I was JOKING. But still, there needs to be a pg to come in and teach Rondo the way. Hes not enough right now. The team got better but lost a LOT of depth.


----------



## Basketball (May 24, 2006)

First of all: the Celtics are a much, *MUCH* better team as a result of their off-season moves to acquire Ray Allen and KG.

Second of all: It is much, *MUCH* easier for Telfair to put up big numbers on any given night then it is for Rondo. I'll take Rondo's 9 points and 5 assist average (on 52% shooting) on a team that is 21-3 over Telfair's 10 point and 6 assist average (on 42% shooting) on a team that is 4-21 any day of the week.

Third of all: Yeah, the C's could use a real back-up PG. Put that point could of made a lot better without mentioning Sebastian '[email protected]' Telfair.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the minnesota fans seem to be really happy with Telfair.At any rate you can argue that since Boston now has three great scorers it should be easy to rack up assists...that's how Nash does it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Watching most of Minnys games this year, and im very impressed with Telfair... i realize a lot of people have already written bust all over him but hes been doing well, and i think hes developing into a great (eventually) point guard.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Diable said:


> the minnesota fans seem to be really happy with Telfair.At any rate you can argue that since Boston now has three great scorers it should be easy to rack up assists...that's how Nash does it.




wow...definitely have that backwards...the reason that the players who play with nash are so good is because of nash...not the other way around


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wow...definitely have that backwards...the reason that the players who play with nash are so good is because of nash...not the other way around


How come it took eight years in the NBA b4 Nash made other players great?Or himself for that matter?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The system blows up numbers for all those guys... nash included


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Diable said:


> How come it took eight years in the NBA b4 Nash made other players great?Or himself for that matter?


i refuse to comment on this ludicrious statement


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i refuse to comment on this ludicrious statement


Because it actually contains validity? Steve Nash doesn't exactly get so many assists by passing to himself.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i refuse to comment on this ludicrious statement


You do realize Nash was drafted in 95 and it wasnt really until 02/03 that he started to make a name for himself. Thats at least 5 or 6 seasons right there


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> You do realize Nash was drafted in 95 and it wasnt really until 02/03 that he started to make a name for himself. Thats at least 5 or 6 seasons right there



you do realize that nash was drafted in 96........................


and you also realize that a player can get better as he gains more experience in the nba right??? the kid didnt get regular starting minutes and games played til 00-01...so with your logic it only took him 2 years to "make a name for himself"...god forbid he didnt come into the league as a rookie and tear it up


i guess chauncey billups is overrated too because it took him so long to become great...what is wrong with these guys not being able to come into the leage as rookies and be superstars?! they should be ashamed


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Lets not get into semantics here. I do know he was drafted in 96, typing error on my behalf. I also do know that prior to 02/03 Steve Nash did not come up in best point guard lists. Steve Nash wasnt known for making players better. Its that simple, even if he had just gotten playing time in 01 he still wasnt setting the league on fire. You can choose to ignore it all you want, but 02/03 is when Nash became relevant.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you do realize that nash was drafted in 96........................
> 
> 
> and you also realize that a player can get better as he gains more experience in the nba right??? the kid didnt get regular starting minutes and games played til 00-01...so with your logic it only took him 2 years to "make a name for himself"...god forbid he didnt come into the league as a rookie and tear it up
> ...


Guy are you serious, Nash wasnt anything until 02/03. You yourself said Nash makes the players better around him so even if he didnt get playing time until 01, he was already 5 years in. How come he wasnt making guys better right off the bat, like some other top PG's


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you do realize that nash was drafted in 96........................
> 
> 
> and you also realize that a player can get better as he gains more experience in the nba right??? the kid didnt get regular starting minutes and games played til 00-01...so with your logic it only took him 2 years to "make a name for himself"...god forbid he didnt come into the league as a rookie and tear it up


Nash has been getting regular minutes since the strike season. He didn't start "making his teammates better" until he arrived in Phoenix. It wasn't some sudden development, it was playing in a system that maximised his utility with multiple all stars and scorers that people started wanking over him. Nowitzki certainly got better after Nash left. Josh Howard made his quantum leap after Nash took off.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

So its safe to say Rondo can be the next Steve Nash in the right system then. Billups wasn't much either before Detroit. Rondo can get that good I think with the celtics BUT I cannot expect this much on him but it could happen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Celtics made the right move stickin with Rondo, but I think it's hard to argue that Telfair could become a great PG with some maturity and development.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> So its safe to say Rondo can be the next Steve Nash in the right system then. Billups wasn't much either before Detroit. Rondo can get that good I think with the celtics BUT I cannot expect this much on him but it could happen.


Billups was pretty good in Minnesota, too, but no one trusted the performance. So in yet another bad decision they decided to let Billups walk and stick with (the half-crippled) Terrell Brandon instead.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spell Checker said:


> Guy are you serious, Nash wasnt anything until 02/03. You yourself said Nash makes the players better around him so even if he didnt get playing time until 01, he was already 5 years in. How come he wasnt making guys better right off the bat, like some other top PG's



yea...crucify nash because he didnt tear the league up by storm "right off the bat"...how many pgs do that??? chris paul maybe?? who else?...a guy isnt great because he wasnt great from the beginning? yea, getting better and better every year is a terrible thing...he sucks because he wasnt as good in 96 as he is now


merry xmas to all :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea...crucify nash because he didnt tear the league up by storm "right off the bat"...how many pgs do that??? chris paul maybe?? who else?...a guy isnt great because he wasnt great from the beginning? yea, getting better and better every year is a terrible thing...he sucks because he wasnt as good in 96 as he is now
> 
> 
> merry xmas to all :biggrin:


Nice duck and dodge as you didnt respond to me nor ehmunro. Even though what you are saying in your last 2 posts isnt what you started out saying.

Merry Christmas


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Nice duck and dodge as you didnt respond to me nor ehmunro. Even though what you are saying in your last 2 posts isnt what you started out saying.
> 
> Merry Christmas



how is that a duck and dodge??? i clearly responded...you said




BEEZ said:


> Lets not get into semantics here. I do know he was drafted in 96, typing error on my behalf. I also do know that prior to 02/03 Steve Nash did not come up in best point guard lists. Steve Nash wasnt known for making players better. Its that simple, even if he had just gotten playing time in 01 he still wasnt setting the league on fire. You can choose to ignore it all you want, but 02/03 is when Nash became relevant.


i said....yea crucify him for getting better from 96 to 01 and eventually from 01 to 02-03...


listen...no matter what your opinion is, nash IS a 2 time nba mvp....and thats not an opinion...no "system" can make just any player a 2 time mvp...he is great...whether you believe so or not


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea...crucify nash because he didnt tear the league up by storm "right off the bat"...how many pgs do that??? chris paul maybe?? who else?...a guy isnt great because he wasnt great from the beginning? yea, getting better and better every year is a terrible thing...he sucks because he wasnt as good in 96 as he is now
> 
> 
> merry xmas to all :biggrin:


Damon Stoudamire was good right off the bat. Isiah Thomas was.
Deron Williams it took a yr. Jason Kidd it took 2.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Damon Stoudamire was good right off the bat. Isiah Thomas was.
> Deron Williams it took a yr. Jason Kidd it took 2.




so just because it only took 2 years for kidd to "get good" does that make nash any less of a player than kidd because it may have took him longer??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so just because it only took 2 years for kidd to "get good" does that make nash any less of a player than kidd because it may have took him longer??


Im leaving this debate now because as I stated, what you are arguing now, isnt your initial arguement


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Im leaving this debate now because as I stated, what you are arguing now, isnt your initial arguement



please, before you go, let me know what my initial arguement was...because i believe it was that nash is a great pg...if it was something else then i would like to know 

2 time nba mvp

that is all


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so just because it only took 2 years for kidd to "get good" does that make nash any less of a player than kidd because it may have took him longer??



Nope. But I am pretty sure Telfair will not get there. Hes a bonehead. 
But yea just because it took Nash and Billups awhile doesn't mean their worse at all.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Back to the original topic. That was one great game for Telfair. 
However, overall, I'll take Rondo any day. 
With only one year under his belt, he plays with poise. 
Telfair's had three years so far and it's been a tough three.
Boston was not a great fit for Telfair, and it's good we traded him. That doesn't mean he won't be good, but I think we did the right thing.


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> The system blows up numbers for all those guys... nash included


maybe so, but have u seen the guy play? the system will not run without its engine. u think rondo can run that offense? billups? parker? maybe kidd can run it but nash shoots him off the floor.

2 times MVP is no joke.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

djuhari said:


> maybe so, but have u seen the guy play? the system will not run without its engine. u think rondo can run that offense? billups? parker? maybe kidd can run it but nash shoots him off the floor.
> 
> 2 times MVP is no joke.


the 2 MVP's ARE a joke as far as im concerned... but im not arguing your point, he's great... but with NO defense and playing with players of that caliber for years without a finals appearance he doesnt deserve 2.

just my opinion

Telfairs on roughly 10/6 for the season just FYI... not too bad


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Funny you should mention the stats, out of curiousity I ran Rondo's vs. Telfairs stats yesterday. 

They're very close, it's basically a wash for this year. 9.6/9.9 pts, 5.4/5.8 assists, etc. 

Rondo has a better FG percentage, Telfair a better FT percentage. Rondo gets more rebounds and steals.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> the 2 MVP's ARE a joke as far as im concerned... but im not arguing your point, he's great... but with NO defense and playing with players of that caliber for years without a finals appearance he doesnt deserve 2.












IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOURE CONCERNED WITH!!!


haha ok kidding...i just had to lol...kudos if anyone even understands that


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOURE CONCERNED WITH!!!
> 
> 
> haha ok kidding...i just had to lol...kudos if anyone even understands that











And who in the blue hell are you....???
Take your roody-poo candy *** out of the avalanches forum and straight into the smackdown hotel

nah i dunno what your talking about


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hahahahaaaaaaa



IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLALALALALAWWWWWW WHAT #1AWF IS COOKIN


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> I was JOKING. But still, there needs to be a pg to come in and teach Rondo the way. Hes not enough right now. The team got better but lost a LOT of depth.


Rondo is one of the smartest basketball players I've ever seen this early in their career. On this team all he needs to do is make smart plays and we'll go places. He hustles on D and is never scared to go up against a top PG in the NBA, which Helps team Defense tremendously.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

All this wrestling talk should be on the wrestling forum, dang it!

biggrin


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> All this wrestling talk should be on the wrestling forum, dang it!
> 
> biggrin


Been slack/busy... ill try and bump around to the WF when i get a chance lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Rondo is one of the smartest basketball players I've ever seen this early in their career.


Not to be rude, but how long have you been watching basketball?


----------

